# Sandtastik? Anyone use it?



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Since ceramaquartz is mainly used for landscaping, have you checked around in landscaping stores, home improvement places, and the likes in your area? A quick google shopping search came up 12 dollars for a 25 lb box at amazon.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

I looked through their website and catalog but it doesn't describe at all what the sand actually is made of. So I've emailed them now to ask what it is and if it is aquarium safe. They do have quite a brilliant white, as well as what looks to be a nice dark black, so I'm curious to find out more about it.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

or black diamond sandblasting material










~$7 for a 50lb bag

available at tractor supply company, northern tool, grainger etc...they usually carry it in stock

its black and its inert (coal slag)


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I've never really heard anything "good" about the Black Diamond stuff. Anyone got some input on that?


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

PinoyBoy said:


> Since ceramaquartz is mainly used for landscaping, have you checked around in landscaping stores, home improvement places, and the likes in your area? A quick google shopping search came up 12 dollars for a 25 lb box at amazon.


I got no hits for ceramaquartz on google shopping....... 

The black beauty is an option, but i'm also interested in other colors - brown, red, blue,etc. I really dont like most of the sandtastik shades. Guess i'll start making phone calls.....


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

Burks said:


> I've never really heard anything "good" about the Black Diamond stuff. Anyone got some input on that?


have you ever heard of "good" results with pool filter sand or plain gravel? its the exact same

inert substrate is inert...can go as high or low tech as you want


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

<Good News>I found a pool supply place that carries Colorquartz! Its even within sight of a new LFS! </Good News>

I go to the pool supply place and the guy tells me its OVER $60 a bag. I tell him I saw it online for 20-30 a bag and can get it shipped for under 60. I even asked him to double check the price and he wouldnt....just said 60 a bag and they only had S grade. What a D-bag.

I was hoping to get 2 or 3 bags - black, blue-grey and camel for around 60ish....i'm sure theres other places that have it locally, but i was so pissed when i left that i went across the street to the LFS and bought a 20lb bag of black caribsea for $22. Dumb move cause its not enough for my 55g....guess i can return it this weekend when i go to pick up some shrimp.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Optix said:


> have you ever heard of "good" results with pool filter sand or plain gravel? its the exact same
> 
> inert substrate is inert...can go as high or low tech as you want


No, it isn't the same. Black blasting grit is made up of extremely sharp particles, that totally prevent keeping any Cory cats in the tank. Pool filter sand is not sharp particles. Pool filter sand is made to be used with water flowing through it without changing the water parameters. Blasting grit is made to be used to remove paint, rust, dirt, scale from metals when blown at high pressure against it. True, that they are both inert, but that is all.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

^^Ive heard it go both ways actually which makes sense to me, though Ive never kept Cory fish I doubt any animal would do something that hurts

...Ill just concede the point though because Im sure you have more experience than me on the issue


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

" I doubt any animal would do something that hurts"

That's not a very factual statement. Have you ever seen the victorian collars for dogs and cats? I've seen them scratch HOLES into their head and necks from ear mites. Cories naturally dig in the substrate for food, that's what they do. They get hungy, they dig. They aren't going to stop looking for something to eat because someone used inappropriate substrate.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Optix said:


> have you ever heard of "good" results with pool filter sand or plain gravel? its the exact same
> 
> inert substrate is inert...can go as high or low tech as you want


Actually yes, I've seen numerous tanks using PFS that look WONDERFUL.

I've used it in well over half my tanks with great results. I worded my question a little oddly for the answer I was looking for, but your comment is way off base either way. Animal won't do anything that hurts? Ever seen an animal repeatedly run into a electric fence? They want to do something, often pain will not stop them...

Thank you for the response Hoppy. As a Cory lover, I won't be using this. I wouldn't feel comfortable using it with shrimp either to tell you the truth. I'll stick with my ugly, yet cheap, PFS then!


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

you have dumb animals in your states apparently...we only have dumb cows <_<

I have kept shrimp with the Black Diamond...they skirt over the stuff effortlessly...but I agree, go with what makes you feel good (and is responsible to your fishes)


----------

